# Thinking about getting Beretta 84FS Cheetah (Thoughts)



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,

I am thinking about getting a .380 Beretta 84FS Cheetah for my CCW. I don't like the look and feel of the SIG Sauer P232. It reminds me of a Bersa. Anyone have thoughts or experiences with the Beretta 84FS .380?

I appreciate your time


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are probably one of the nicest 380s ever made, I have looked at them many, many times. I just personally like the 85 model, as the grip is thinner.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> They are probably one of the nicest 380s ever made.


Ditto on that one.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> They are probably one of the nicest 380s ever made, I have looked at them many, many times. I just personally like the 85 model, as the grip is thinner.


Yea, I was looking at that as well. 8+1 for the 85FS isn't that bad, but I do like the 13+1 on the 84. We have a gun show coming up on the 19th, and I am going to get a feel for both grips. Buds has the 84FS on sale for $665.00 for Nickel which is a great deal. Fin Feather Fur wants $749.99 + tax for the same thing, so I was thinking about doing my first FFL with Buds.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, the higher rounds seem like a better plan until you hold one. That's when the 85 shines more. Better grip


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

That, is one sexy gun.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i had one real nice gun and good looker too! one of the interesting things about it was it ejected the spent shell totally clear about 2-3 feet to the right.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, the higher rounds seem like a better plan until you hold one. That's when the 85 shines more. Better grip


Sweet. I will try it out on the 19th. Can't wait. I have a Neos as well I picked up a month ago, and would love to stay in Beretta if I can. Ruger is good to, but I don't get the no warranty thing. I do understand they have good customer service, and do not leave customers hanging. In my opinion I just think Beretta is a top shelf gun maker.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my 84fs........ a bit fat for carry, but I can in the winter months.........very accurate out of the box, to me, shoots like a dream....it's one of those firearms that I will never get rid of......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You can get night sights installed on the 84/85 if you want - later. It is done just like the 92. Tooltech Gunsight can drill the front sight and install a new rear. So, if you decide to do that, there is an option.


----------



## JDW500 (May 3, 2012)

wish we could get the Glock .380 in the States...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JDW500 said:


> wish we could get the Glock .380 in the States...


Unless Glock makes it in the USA, they are not allowed to import it.


----------



## JDW500 (May 3, 2012)

that I know....


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have contemplated getting one. Seems like they would be nice and not too bad to shoot. I just can't bite since the only 2 Berettas I had were complete turds.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I have the Baretta 84. It is one of two autos that I prefer to carry and shoot. The other is a Stoeger 9mm. Both are fun to shoot, reliable and accurate. I use a IWB holster for concealment and have had no problems. They are a little heavey but I like heavey guns.


----------



## mook012 (May 12, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> They are probably one of the nicest 380s ever made, I have looked at them many, many times. I just personally like the 85 model, as the grip is thinner.


I'll second that!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I got the double stack Beretta .380 when it came out in the early 80s (or maybe that was when our gun store started carrying it). It was called an "82" if I recall correctly.

It was reliable and shot well. Unfortunately the .380 ammo of that era was not very good, and the grip on the gun was very fat--too fat for my taste--and I sold it.

Back then they came with thick wood grips. Make sure you are comfortable with the grip size. The ammo is much better nowadays and this would make a good carry piece. But the fat grip will also come into play for concealment. And make sure that there is a good holster available for the gun--another issue I had back in the 80s. 

But it was a good size and easy to shoot. I did buy a Walther PPKS later on. Less capacity, but good sights and reliable in stainless steel. The grip fit me much better. I'd compare the two before I bought one. (Or the PPS--smaller yet.)


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I too prefer the single-stack Model 85,,,*

It is the Cadillac of .380 pistols,,,
Fits my hands like the Italians made it just for me.

Pricey as all get out,,,
And in reality isn't any better then my Bersa Thunder 380.










But when you want great functionality,,,
Plus some ultra-slick styling,,,
It can't be beat.

Beware of one thing,,,
If you do buy a Model 84/85,,,
You will probably end up buying a Model 87 as well.










Don't say we didn't warn you.

Aarond

.


----------



## 21guns (May 24, 2012)

I too have been very tempted to buy an 84, with wood grips. 

Thanks for the posted pics, Aarond! I just noticed that you included a ruler in one! 
Extremely helpful to those of us considering the gun but worried about the size of the grip.


----------

